# edited out



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

-------


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I saw it Kenny, but didn't get a chance to comment. Don't ever, ever be afraid to express yourself, though I understand that sometimes we put things out there we don't wish to share later.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

That was me writing random shit when i was druunk, thanks though. Maybe I will keep it up next time, Jinelle found it profoundly profound (can't say deep :wink: ).


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

lol well hey I've written a few poems high so whatever helps


----------

